# Two new Edge units lose sound for 5 seconds in Quickmode after 30 sec skip, pause, commercial skip



## marcv (Dec 1, 2015)

Anyone else out there have issue with their new Edge where after you 30 second skip, commercial skip or even pause there is no sound when in Quickmode? When I do any of these 3 things there is no sound for 4-5 seconds. When quickmode is OFF it works fine and normal.

Have TWO brand new units out of box. Same exact behavior. My old Roamio on quickmode no issues same exact setup. HDMI run is direct to Samsung tv and all same cables, etc so don't think it is the setup or an individual unit defect since both new Edge's do this. 

I think this is software or hardware issue. I have a case open with Tivo now but if this is not widespread I'm concerned it won't get much attention.


----------



## 25brian (May 31, 2020)

I just got my Edge a few days ago and have the same problem. I also am having trouble with Amazon Prime Video. When you go to play something it cuts off totally and you have to turn on edge back on. Sometimes you can try it three or four time and it will start working.


----------



## marcv (Dec 1, 2015)

25brian said:


> I just got my Edge a few days ago and have the same problem. I also am having trouble with Amazon Prime Video. When you go to play something it cuts off totally and you have to turn on edge back on. Sometimes you can try it three or four time and it will start working.


ok so not just me on the sound issue. I logged into prime but didn't try playing a movie. Netflix played ok. Seems like the Edge is not fully baked yet. 
Also my Lux remote Unpaired and was unable to pair it again. Tried all reset codes and all troubleshooting but it refuses to RF pair. Boxing it up to return it now. Can't take it. Set two of these up plus hour on phone with TiVo for being over billed. 6 hours of my life I'm not getting back. TiVo has fallen


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

marcv said:


> Anyone else out there have issue with their new Edge where after you 30 second skip, commercial skip or even pause there is no sound when in Quickmode? When I do any of these 3 things there is no sound for 4-5 seconds. When quickmode is OFF it works fine and normal.
> 
> Have TWO brand new units out of box. Same exact behavior. My old Roamio on quickmode no issues same exact setup. HDMI run is direct to Samsung tv and all same cables, etc so don't think it is the setup or an individual unit defect since both new Edge's do this.
> 
> I think this is software or hardware issue. I have a case open with Tivo now but if this is not widespread I'm concerned it won't get much attention.


Interesting that you mention this--I've sometimes been having this development with my TE3 Bolt box for a few months now, at least in some form, when I quick advance in some fashion within a show and then go back to play (e.g. when skipping over commercials). I hadn't considered that it was tied to QuickMode, which I'm often using--now I'm going to have to watch and see if that's it. To get out of the issue rather than waiting a few seconds, I'll press play again, or pause-play.


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

Mikeguy said:


> Interesting that you mention this--I've sometimes been having this development with my TE3 Bolt box for a few months now


Are you using a direct stereo output, or going through a receiver for audio decode? I have experienced that sometimes after a transition the receiver takes some time to resync with the (newly current) audio stream. This is not only with the TiVo, as I have seen it happen with various other sources of content. I blame my (old-ish) receiver.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

CommunityMember said:


> Are you using a direct stereo output, or going through a receiver for audio decode? I have experienced that sometimes after a transition the receiver takes some time to resync with the (newly current) audio stream. This is not only with the TiVo, as I have seen it happen with various other sources of content. I blame my (old-ish) receiver.


Interesting. I'm not sure where this fits in, but a soundbar connected to my TV via an optical cable.


----------



## marcv (Dec 1, 2015)

CommunityMember said:


> Are you using a direct stereo output, or going through a receiver for audio decode? I have experienced that sometimes after a transition the receiver takes some time to resync with the (newly current) audio stream. This is not only with the TiVo, as I have seen it happen with various other sources of content. I blame my (old-ish) receiver.


im going direct to my tv via hdmi. No receiver. Same hdmi I had from roamio plus didn't have this issue On same tv and hdmi. This is definitely Edge issue. Tivo confirmed they have open case on the bug


----------



## OregonRider (Mar 1, 2017)

I know this an old thread but... instead of starting a new one I'm tagging along.

My newly installed Edge has no volume when I use QuickMode. It runs to a Denon AVR then to an LG TV.


----------

